# Coosawatee Quota Hunt 12/14-17



## feathersnantlers (Dec 12, 2016)

I plan on going Friday and Saturday. 

Who else is going?


----------



## Caseypatton (Dec 13, 2016)

I'll be there as well went to scout Sunday and the place was covered up


----------



## Caseypatton (Dec 13, 2016)

You scouted any yet


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 13, 2016)

Nope, but got some good ideas on where to go.


----------



## Caseypatton (Dec 13, 2016)

More than I got lol I didn't find hardly any sign you hunting the north end


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes, I'll be at the north end. Still have some work to do on my truck so it might be Friday afternoon until I get up there.

2002 GMC Sonoma Reg. Cab, 2WD with GON sticker on back and UNG tag.


----------



## Caseypatton (Dec 14, 2016)

I'll be there Friday morning I heard there's a lot of sign off couch rd I might check it out 91 red gmc Sonoma


----------



## hunter_463 (Dec 14, 2016)

I will be there in the morning. Couch road is very popular. A lot of people on that side. I will be in the middle hunting clear cut.


----------



## Caseypatton (Dec 14, 2016)

I believe I will take my new marlin so I'll be limited to about a 100 yards no scope on it yet but I love the iron sights


----------



## Caseypatton (Dec 14, 2016)

Good luck you guys hope you guys kill some monsters


----------



## hunter_463 (Dec 14, 2016)

I think in the morning will be the best time to be there. This cold weather should have them moving good.


----------



## Caseypatton (Dec 15, 2016)

I was one cold dude this morning didn't hear but one shot you guys see anything


----------



## hunter_463 (Dec 15, 2016)

That wind was brutal. I seen a nice 8 this morning crossing the road with nose to the ground before daylight and seen two does running pretty good but couldn't get a shot. Talk to one other guy there and he seen a buck chasing but couldn't get on it.


----------



## Caseypatton (Dec 15, 2016)

Nice the only place I could find to hunt was pretty close to the road how far back are you


----------



## Caseypatton (Dec 15, 2016)

Found this on the way out


----------



## BrokenPaddle (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm just freezing here. This wind has been brutal No deer all day. I've got Oaks, cover, and visibility.


----------



## hunter_463 (Dec 15, 2016)

I am Not to far back at all. I hunt in the center of property so there are people coming from every direction it seems. I seen 3 other hunters in my area . I will be switching to another spot in the morning.


----------



## Caseypatton (Dec 15, 2016)

Saw a nice six pointer on the way out on Cagle rd yeah it was cold this evening to


----------



## BrokenPaddle (Dec 16, 2016)

I moved to south of cagle rd I think about 20 deer were killed yesterday


----------



## BrokenPaddle (Dec 16, 2016)

That's what the ranger said last night.  He didn't ask where the deer were shot (location).

Has anyone scouted mash burn Rd


----------



## Caseypatton (Dec 16, 2016)

I did found a scrape and lots of people


----------



## BrokenPaddle (Dec 16, 2016)

Dang.. I've heard ten shots this morning and have only seen 2 fox squirrels


----------



## Caseypatton (Dec 16, 2016)

I seen two two does couldn't get a shot on either one


----------



## Caseypatton (Dec 16, 2016)

Four of those shots was the same person he shot at a spike four times


----------



## BrokenPaddle (Dec 16, 2016)

Found a new rub line...come on deer


----------



## BrokenPaddle (Dec 16, 2016)

Glad he got him!


----------



## Caseypatton (Dec 16, 2016)

He missed all four times there was a big 11 killed this morning


----------



## BrokenPaddle (Dec 16, 2016)

You know where the 11 was shot?  I saw that older fellas picture.  Good deer for sure


----------



## BrokenPaddle (Dec 16, 2016)

I found a cedar tree that got it good, I'm hoping it's not the same deer...otherwise I'm hunting a ghost


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Dec 16, 2016)

I heard this one was killed there today.


----------



## BrokenPaddle (Dec 16, 2016)

That's a nice deer!!


----------



## BrokenPaddle (Dec 16, 2016)

Someone else shot another smaller 11


----------



## Caseypatton (Dec 16, 2016)

That's huge I seen the 11 pointer it was big


----------



## Caseypatton (Dec 16, 2016)

Not sure where it was kill


----------



## Caseypatton (Dec 16, 2016)

Well I called into work tomorrow so I want be there tomorrow but boy did I have a good time hope I get drawed next year good luck you guys


----------



## BrokenPaddle (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm done as well.  No deer this time, got a nice slice of humble pie.  Good luck to all


----------



## Caseypatton (Dec 17, 2016)

Congratulations to Eric stone he's the one that killed that monster of a buck


----------



## Caseypatton (Dec 17, 2016)

Can't wait to see what it will score


----------



## Caseypatton (Dec 18, 2016)

Not sure how true it is but some people are saying that deer might be the new record buck for murray county


----------



## deerbandit (Dec 19, 2016)

How many deer were killed on this hunt?


----------



## Caseypatton (Dec 19, 2016)

Not sure on the count it was at 30 on the second day last I heard


----------



## hunter_463 (Dec 20, 2016)

Both those big deer was killed over on couch rd area. Seen several deer this past weekend but it just didn't come together for me. I was trying to put my kids on deer more than I was myself. Can't wait till next year


----------

